# Too Kind



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=15086349 ... d=&search=

DOn't waste your time calling this guy. :O•-:

Call me. :lol:


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: To Kind*

Responsible, mature..... Love the one-handed, shotgun-thrust-in-the-air photo!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: To Kind*

So how does one become a "registered" gun owner?


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: To Kind*

I think that means you have been court ordered to notify everyone in your community.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: To Kind*

wow trolly square just popped into my head on this one


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: To Kind*

He is a true Saint to provide such a service to the community.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: To Kind*

Just like saying.................If you have any money you don't want just send it to me. -_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: To Kind*

Holy hell, he even has this finger on the trigger!!! Totally responsible!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if this is the same guy:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... d=&search=


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think thats the guy that does the Red Jacket "Sons of Guns" show.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder if he will give me $777 for my single shot 12....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: To Kind*



Loke said:


> So how does one become a "registered" gun owner?


Move to Illinois. It's called F.O.I.D.


----------

